# UFC Animation



## jali (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Guy's,

I've been working on a UFC animated series, I use soundbites from fighters and try to create a narrative from them, 

Episode 1
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xiah3DQoSzg



Episode 2
www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyU-QiaizAs


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Reminds me of the animations the UFC Digest channel puts at the end of their videos.


----------

